
Is Marijuana Addictive? - sna1l
https://elemental.medium.com/is-marijuana-addictive-ab3a99b4276e
======
gaspoweredcat
from experience yes, not only psychologically but physically too. i say this
as someone who has not only sampled 133 unique psychoactives (yes i kept
count) ranging from the likes of non addictive stuff like LSD to highly
addictive chemicals like Oxycontin, Cocaine, Meth and a whole host of others
the only ones i became long term addicted to were cannabis, nicotine and
thanks to the NHS Pregabalin (which has some horrendous withdrawals)

youll have chills, sweats, a complete lack of appetite, be irritable and
unreasonable, horrendous dreams if/when you can finally sleep. im sure its not
the case for everyoe just as it isnt with alcohol for most or any other chems.
addiction is in fact quite a personal thing, whether its genetic, social or
psychological i cant be sure but its definitely a real thing

